# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Router VDSL

## user12345

Καλημερα.
Εχω κάνει αίτημα για μετάπτωση της ADSL σύνδεσης στην HOL στο πρόγραμμα hol double play VDSL 50.
Γνωρίζετε ποιο ρούτερ διαθέτει για την περίπτωση αυτή η HOL?

----------


## zaxosm

H hol δινει το ZTE H367N. Μετριοτατο..... Αν και αυτο παιζει και με τη χρηση που κανεις!

----------


## user12345

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση!

----------


## zaxosm

Τιποτα! Με ο καλο, το VDSL!

----------


## nos21

> H hol δινει το ZTE H367N. Μετριοτατο..... Αν και αυτο παιζει και με τη χρηση που κανεις!


Zte h168n η zte H367N?

----------


## zaxosm

To h168n δεν το έχουν πλέον σε στοκ γιατί ρώτησα μήπως έπαιρνα εκείνο. Ίσως βέβαια φέρουν πιο μετά. Το H367N είχε θέμα με το dhcp server και μπέρδευε τις διευθύνσεις, με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές να μην δίνει ιντερνετ. Οπότε αγόρασα ένα tp-link του εμπορίου και βρήκα την υγειά μου!

----------


## nos21

> To h168n δεν το έχουν πλέον σε στοκ γιατί ρώτησα μήπως έπαιρνα εκείνο. Ίσως βέβαια φέρουν πιο μετά. Το H367N είχε θέμα με το dhcp server και μπέρδευε τις διευθύνσεις, με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές να μην δίνει ιντερνετ. Οπότε αγόρασα ένα tp-link του εμπορίου και βρήκα την υγειά μου!


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνει το H367N. Κολλάει και δεν δίνει ίντερνετ ενώ είναι όλα τα λαμπάκια πράσινα,  σαν να μπουκώνει. Το άλλο το h168n πάει σφαίρα δεν μασάει τπτ

----------


## zaxosm

To θέμα είναι πως τώρα δεν έχουν διαθέσιμα Η168Ν...... Οπότε ουσιαστικά, εγώ αναγκάστικα να αγοράσω άλλο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## nos21

> To θέμα είναι πως τώρα δεν έχουν διαθέσιμα Η168Ν...... Οπότε ουσιαστικά, εγώ αναγκάστικα να αγοράσω άλλο εξοπλισμό.


Εσύ καλά έκανες και πήρες άλλο από το να βασανιζεσαι με το 367. Εγώ αφού βρήκα το άλλο είχα αγιο

----------


## GeorgeMan

Αν ορίσουμε στατικές IP στις συσκευές μας πάλι μπερδεύεται;

----------


## Sectoras

> Αν ορίσουμε στατικές IP στις συσκευές μας πάλι μπερδεύεται;


Δυστηχώς ναι.. αδικαιολόγητη η HOL και ο κουβάς της.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να απενεργοποιήσει εντελώς τον dhcp server του router;

----------


## zaxosm

Το μόνο που ίσως βοηθήσει είναι η αναβάθμιση του firmware όποτε και όταν βγει. Που δεν το βλέπω άμεσα....

----------


## oasis

Καλησπέρα,

Επειδή αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και καιρό το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μετά από αντικατάσταση (πάλι με h367) ζητάω επίμονα κάποιο άλλο router.
Αναφέρθηκα στο ότι είναι κάτι διαπιστωμένο και από άλλους χρήστες και ότι σίγουρα πρέπει να έχει αναφερθεί, αλλα το αρνούνται πεισματικά.

Μου είπαν μάλιστα πως προορίζεται για οικιακούς πελάτες και πως οι 7 συσκευές (εξ ων 4 με lan) που είδαν συνδεδεμένες εκείνη τη στιγμή υπερβαίνουν τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Θεωρώ πως η αντιμετώπισή τους ήταν σε κάθε επίπεδο απαράδεκτη και αναμένω κλήση από το Τμήμα παραπόνων.

Το έχει αναφέρει κανείς στο τεχνικό τμήμα;

----------


## zaxosm

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Επειδή αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και καιρό το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μετά από αντικατάσταση (πάλι με h367) ζητάω επίμονα κάποιο άλλο router.
> Αναφέρθηκα στο ότι είναι κάτι διαπιστωμένο και από άλλους χρήστες και ότι σίγουρα πρέπει να έχει αναφερθεί, αλλα το αρνούνται πεισματικά.
> 
> Μου είπαν μάλιστα πως προορίζεται για οικιακούς πελάτες και πως οι 7 συσκευές (εξ ων 4 με lan) που είδαν συνδεδεμένες εκείνη τη στιγμή υπερβαίνουν τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Θεωρώ πως η αντιμετώπισή τους ήταν σε κάθε επίπεδο απαράδεκτη και αναμένω κλήση από το Τμήμα παραπόνων.
> 
> Το έχει αναφέρει κανείς στο τεχνικό τμήμα;


Εγω δεν ασχοληθηκα καν γιατι θεωρω πω εν τελει δεν θα εβγαζα ακρη. Δυστυχως ειναι μονοδρομος η αλλαγη εξοπλισμου αν θες να εισαι οκ..... Θεωρω πως δε θα λυθει αμεσα το θεμα!

----------


## manoskon

> Εγω δεν ασχοληθηκα καν γιατι θεωρω πω εν τελει δεν θα εβγαζα ακρη. Δυστυχως ειναι μονοδρομος η αλλαγη εξοπλισμου αν θες να εισαι οκ..... Θεωρω πως δε θα λυθει αμεσα το θεμα!


Δυστυχώς αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, άρα είναι γενικότερο θέμα του ΖΤΕ. Παίζει να συνδέσω πάνω στο ΖΤΕ ένα άλλο router & να δίνω απ' αυτό WIFI στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές.
 Αν ναι πως θα το κάνω?

----------


## papas68

kai εγω το ιδιο προβλημα ετσι άλλαξα router

----------


## GeorgeMan

Επειδή το άλλο router που έχω σε bridge mode δίνει wifi σε άλλον όροφο, με κακό σήμα σε αυτόν, έβαλα ένα προγραμματάκι DHCP Server (άρα και DNS Server) στο PCάκι που έχω μόνιμα ανοιχτό εδώ στο σπίτι, απενεργοποιώντας την επιλογή από το ZTE.
Για να δούμε αν θα ξανακολλήσει... Προς το παρόν πάει μπάλα πάντως!

----------


## oasis

Μετά από αρκετές κλησεις και στην Τεχνική Υποστήριξη και στο Τμήμα Παραπόνων και στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών,

έλαβα πριν λίγο ένα μήνυμα (από τη Vodafone πλέον) να αναμένω νέο εξοπλισμό εντός των ημερών.

Τα παράπονα και τα αιτήματα ήταν συγκεκριμένα και αφορούσαν το H367N και ζητούσα το H168. (Είχε γίνει ήδη μια αντικατάσταση με 367 ξανά)

Ευελπιστώ ότι θα λάβω πλέον το σωστό εξοπλισμό.

----------


## stavrosglyfada

Καλησπέρα παιδιά . Ποιο router μου προτείνετε να αγοράσω για vdsl της Hol;

----------


## zaxosm

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά . Ποιο router μου προτείνετε να αγοράσω για vdsl της Hol;


Εγώ έχω πάρει αυτό http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7326658/TP-L...%BF-N-Usb.html και δουλεύει κομπλέ!

Αν μπορείς οικονομικά πήγαινε σε αυτό που είναι λίγο πιο καλό σε χαρακτηριστικά: http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5176675/TP-LINK-TD-W9980.html

----------


## stavrosglyfada

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ έχω πάρει αυτό http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7326658/TP-L...%BF-N-Usb.html και δουλεύει κομπλέ!
> 
> Αν μπορείς οικονομικά πήγαινε σε αυτό που είναι λίγο πιο καλό σε χαρακτηριστικά: http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5176675/TP-LINK-TD-W9980.html


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ferengi

BTW για όσους έχουν προβλήματα με το wifi του Η367Ν μια προσωρινή λύση είναι να κλείσετε και να ξανανοίξετε το wifi πατώντας το σχετικό κουμπάκι πάνω στο router. Προφανώς όχι ιδανική λύση αλλά κάτι είναι κι αυτό...

----------


## ThorLite

Με το TP-LINK TD-W9980 σωθηκα και το Η168 μουφα ειναι,το 367 δεν ειχα την τυχη να το χρησιμοποιησω αλλα φανταζομαι.

----------


## Sectoras

Απ'οτι βλέπω πολλοί προτείνετε modem-router. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να μην αγοράσουμε ενα απλό router και να έχουμε της hol μόνο ώς modem με bridge mode?

----------


## dimangelid

> Απ'οτι βλέπω πολλοί προτείνετε modem-router. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να μην αγοράσουμε ενα απλό router και να έχουμε της hol μόνο ώς modem με bridge mode?


Η HOL μπορεί να το έχει κλειδωμένο και να μην σε αφήνει να το βάλεις σε BRIDGE. Παρ' όλα αυτά όμως θεωρώ και εγώ σαν την καλύτερη λύση ξεχωριστό modem και ξεχωριστό router, καθώς αν χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις πάροχο ή τον εξολισμό του παρόχου δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναφτιάχνεις από την αρχή όλες σου τις ρυθμίσεις. Απλά θα βάζεις το εκάστοτε modem/router του παρόχου σε bridge, θα το συνδέεις με το router σου και τέλος  :Wink:

----------


## Koumooo

αναφέρει κάπου στην σύμβαση που υπογράφουμε μαζί τους ο αριθμός των συσκευών που "υποστηρίζονται" ανα σύνδεση;

σε κάθε περίτπωση το όριο των 7 συσκευών είναι γελοίο εννοείται... σε μαι τυπική οικογένεια 4 ατόμων σήμερα αρχές 2016, το ένα κινητό ανα άτομο (4 ) συν 1-2 λαπτοπ , συν 1-2 ταμπλετ , είναι λίγο πολύ αναμενόμνεο και καθόλου υπερβολικό. βαλε και 1 υπολογιστη ( desktop) αν όχι παραπάνω, και πιθανό και 1 άλλη συσκευή ( NAS / δικτυομένη τηλεόραση κλπ) πάμε στα 10+ ... εύκολα.

----------


## dimangelid

> αναφέρει κάπου στην σύμβαση που υπογράφουμε μαζί τους ο αριθμός των συσκευών που "υποστηρίζονται" ανα σύνδεση;
> 
> σε κάθε περίτπωση το όριο των 7 συσκευών είναι γελοίο εννοείται... σε μαι τυπική οικογένεια 4 ατόμων σήμερα αρχές 2016, το ένα κινητό ανα άτομο (4 ) συν 1-2 λαπτοπ , συν 1-2 ταμπλετ , είναι λίγο πολύ αναμενόμνεο και καθόλου υπερβολικό. βαλε και 1 υπολογιστη ( desktop) αν όχι παραπάνω, και πιθανό και 1 άλλη συσκευή ( NAS / δικτυομένη τηλεόραση κλπ) πάμε στα 10+ ... εύκολα.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα όριο από τον πάροχο. Το μόνο όριο είναι οι δυνατότητες και οι αντοχές του εξοπλισμού!

----------


## Panosdb

Δυστηχως και τον ιδιο κουβα μου εστειλε και εμενα η ΗΟL και κανει ακριβως τα ιδια,χανετε με τις συσκευες,αλλες τις βρισκει,αλλες δεν δινει web και γενικα νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο ριμαδι το εργαλειο τους...Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε και χρηματα για νεο εμποριου,δυστηχως....

Με νεο θα επερνε και σε ταχυτητα πανω.???

----------


## STILO

> Δυστηχως και τον ιδιο κουβα μου εστειλε και εμενα η ΗΟL και κανει ακριβως τα ιδια,χανετε με τις συσκευες,αλλες τις βρισκει,αλλες δεν δινει web και γενικα νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο ριμαδι το εργαλειο τους...Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε και χρηματα για νεο εμποριου,δυστηχως....
> 
> Με νεο θα επερνε και σε ταχυτητα πανω.???


Καλημερα φιλε μου το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω με μια ip που επερνα ασυρματα και το εφτιαξα,συγκεκριμενα επερνα την 192.168.2.41 και ενω συνδεοταν δεν μου εδινε ιντερνετ αλλα τι να σου πω απο θεμα ταχυτητας δες την εικονα και φριξε

----------


## Panosdb

Τι εκανες δηλ με την ip σου. βοηθα λιγο...

Τωρα για τα νουμερα ,περιεργα,24 εχεις ατουλιεισον και εχω 21...τοσο διαφορα.<?? Παντως δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει,μου το ειπε τεχνικος της hol ,,οτι για καθε 100 μετρα αποσταση απο την καμπινα ,,σε VDSL  συνδεσεις,χανονται απο 9.000 εως 10.000 Κιλμπαιτς .....τι να σου πω,παντως καπου εκει πρεπει να εχουμε σε αποσταση...λες να εχει δικιο?

----------


## giannis_t

> Τι εκανες δηλ με την ip σου. βοηθα λιγο...
> 
> Τωρα για τα νουμερα ,περιεργα,24 εχεις ατουλιεισον και εχω 21...τοσο διαφορα.<?? Παντως δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει,μου το ειπε τεχνικος της hol ,,οτι για καθε 100 μετρα αποσταση απο την καμπινα ,,σε VDSL  συνδεσεις,χανονται απο 9.000 εως 10.000 Κιλμπαιτς .....τι να σου πω,παντως καπου εκει πρεπει να εχουμε σε αποσταση...λες να εχει δικιο?


Έχετε τοση διαφορα γιατι μαλλον εσυ περνεις απο καμπινα και ο στιλο περνει απο α/κ! πιθανον να υπολογίζεται διαφορετικα το Attenuation..

----------


## STILO

> Τι εκανες δηλ με την ip σου. βοηθα λιγο...
> 
> Τωρα για τα νουμερα ,περιεργα,24 εχεις ατουλιεισον και εχω 21...τοσο διαφορα.<?? Παντως δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει,μου το ειπε τεχνικος της hol ,,οτι για καθε 100 μετρα αποσταση απο την καμπινα ,,σε VDSL  συνδεσεις,χανονται απο 9.000 εως 10.000 Κιλμπαιτς .....τι να σου πω,παντως καπου εκει πρεπει να εχουμε σε αποσταση...λες να εχει δικιο?


Καλημερα και καλο μηνα,κοιτα το ρουτερακι μεχρι τωρα ειναι μια χαρα ειχα ενα θεματακι με μια ip που οποτε συνδεοταν δεν ειχα ιντερνετ.Μπηκα μες στο interface αλλαξα το ευρος των ip και εκτοτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.Θα σου ελεγα αν θελεις να δοκιμασεις ποια ip δεν σου δινει ιντερνετ και οταν την βρεις αλλαξε την,παραδειγμα για μενα ηταν η (192.168.2.41) αλλαξα το ευρος απο 192.168.2.41 - 192.168.2.75 σε 192.168.2.42 - 192.168.2.75 και τωρα οσοι μπουν δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα.Επισης αλλαξε το καναλι απο auto στο καναλι 9 - 11 προτιμω το 11 και θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Panosdb

*Eυχαριστω πολυ ,θα το δοκιμασω και θα γραψω..*

----------


## STILO

Καλημερα στην παρεα,λοιπον το προβληματακι με τις αποσυνδεσεις στο ρουτερακι της vodafone το ελυσα πιστευω οριστικα.Για το ZXHN H367N εννοω.Εχει 4 SSID.Ενεργοποιησα και την δευτερη με τον ιδιο κωδικο της πρωτης και επειτα μπαινω απο την δευτερη.εως τωρα καμμια αποσυνδεση,ομως αν θελετε να κανετε καποια τροποποιηση θα πρεπει να μπειτε με το πρωτο SSID ασυρματα,ενσυρματα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα δεν πιστευω να εχει προβλημα.

----------

